# Spannung erzeugen?



## Anonymous (9 April 2005)

Ich suche eine Art Referat zum Thema "Spannung erzeugen".
Mir bekannt ist die Form mit einem Generator und durch Reibung.
Kann mir jemand da etwas empfehlen?
danke


----------



## Zottel (9 April 2005)

Im Rahmen der Schulphysik? Google "Spannungsquellen", "Physik" ?

Weitere Spannungsquellen:
- Batterien und Akkus
- Thermoelemente (Seebeck-Effekt)
- Solarzellen (photoelektrischer Effekt)


----------



## edi (9 April 2005)

Dann gibt es da z.B noch die Piezoelektrizität .
Siehehttp://infos.aus-germanien.de/Piezoelektrizität


edi


----------

